# Plowing for free.... (long read)



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

This year, I got my insurance bill, and my GL went to just under $6k, fully earned, payable in full, and non cancelable..... and never having a single claim... ... Well, that was enough for me to say.... not plowing this year, or maybe never again, at least as long as I live here, in NJ, anyways.

for the life of me, I just can't see spending $6k on an insurance policy to cover my personal assets, and if we get no snow, make nothing at all and be in the hole for that kind of money. I only do "per push" so there is no "seasonal advantage" for me, here. It is what it is, I guess. Not making a dime for a month or so, no matter how many storms we get (if we get snow), I'll be irritated that I'm in the truck, using fuel, clearing driveways and the few commercials I have (or should I say had), and counting the days, weeks hours or whatever until I actually break even and start making a few $$$..

So... I'm disappointed..to say the least... Wife is disappointed (she would come with me and shovel, while I plowed) as it's a family thing for us. I think she's taking it more personally than I am, but then again, what the hell did we work so hard for all these years to gain the client base we have, just to lose it all in the form of a bill, eh ? I still will be working doing my regular contracting business, but since the winter weather puts a damper on the need to repair one's homes, I've used the spare hours, at this time of the year, to fill those gaps. I guess I'll have to try to find more work this winter making those repairs, eh?

So far, About 5% of my customers have been told that I'm "out of biz", and the rest will start calling soon as the weather forecast turns. I'm sure that i'll be fielding more calls as the weeks go by. I haven't called anyone, as I've been searching for options, hoping for an answer. So far, no other companies are willing to be reasonable with regards to policy costs. This limited market here, has made it so there is no competition, and the insurance companies are not giving in, or making it affordable for independent contractors do work here, so I'm just out of luck.

Customers ? So far, I've just been completely up front and honest with them. I've told them the truth. I asked them "what would you do if I came to you and said..... I'm charging 3 times what I charged you last year. so that $100 driveway will cost you $300.... how would you react ?" They all said the same thing.... that they would tell me to take a hike.. as no one can justify that up-charge in cost. I guess that's why it hurts so much to deal with this to begin with.

so... now that I have a vehicle that I just dumped $5k into for the upcoming plowing season, and I'm not going to clear any snow.... What's a guy to do? Sit home and pout ?

No.... my thoughts were, since I can't plow without insurance and charge anything... how about plowing for free ? What can it hurt ? Can I be sued for doing something for nothing ? I'm sure I can, but are the courts likely to hold it against me ? Maybe ? maybe not ? I really don't know...but I guess I'll find out soon enough.

I figured, I could give back to the community by helping those in need. Does this sound ******** ? does this sound idiotic ? Am I nuts for wanting to do this ? Is it really worth driving around and being mr. nice guy plow ********* ? Bailing out the old ladies with the shovel ? Haven't made up my mind yet, but I thought this would be a good way of giving to others, since I've been relatively fortunate in life, while satisfying my snow pushing needs, and feeling that all that prep work, and years of experience went somewhere productive. Maybe I'm just smoking too much crack lately....

Truth be known, is that I really, really love plowing snow. Granted, I don't want to lose everything I've ever worked for because some J-0 wants to sue everyone and everybody because of the inane mindset here that "we're not hurting anyone.... we're just suing the insurance company" bologna that exists here. It wasn't like this years back, and I really miss the days of old. Sounds like a song that needs to be written.. (or has been already a thousand times)


So....I guess my route will be significantly smaller this year, as I figured I'd go around helping those locally who need it most. those who cannot afford to pay someone to clear their driveways. I figured I'd block my license plate, and put on a black mask just like the Lone Ranger. This way, no one's security cameras would know who I was. Maybe a rubber halloween mask of Richard Nixon ? Scooby Doo ? Popeye ?

Am I just being an arse as usual? Am I taking money out of the mouths of other "legitimately insured" contractors? The groups of pedestrian Mexicans with shovels that are all over the place when it snows?, or am I just beating the "fly by night uninsured dude with a truck", out of a few (on the side) bucks. if I get there first and clear the locals drives before they can? Guess I'm going to really be pissing some people off, eh? I think I'll attach a smoke generating machine under the truck so that when I need to make a getaway from all you legitimate guys I'm beating up, you won't be able to follow me home...

So, I may be able to just help a few people out and still get my "plowing fix"... and feeling though I did some good for someone else that didn't even expect it... My first stop will be to try to hook up with the local VFW and get a list of all the local veterans and see if they'd like their drives cleaned out for free. Next will be the churches and see who has coverage and who doesn't. At least if I do this, I'll feel as though I have some purpose this winter, other than sit around and watch the world pass by. Who knows, maybe I can find out where Christie lives and clear out his driveway so that he can get his fat ass out of bed and go walk a few miles around town before he begins his day pushing his road to the Whitehouse....





Flame away.....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Get out of The People's Republic of New Jersey. 


PS Where you been hiding?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

What about working for someone else so you can recoup some of the money you put out be a sub Making a little bit may help good luck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This business has become hard for a lot of small contractors. I'm down 8 sites this year over last. Nothing to do with job or service, just out bid on price by 15-20%. 
My GL doesn't go down because I'm doing less, it's based off last years numbers and it is significantly higher than your bill, ( I too am a 1 man operation) I'm told I do well, my bills are paid, I have no debt but I've been doing this for 27 years and watched the bills for doing it climb while the rates for service go down.
I have an old mentor who over winters in Cuba and I don't see that as my lifestyle, I like to work.
I am hoping you're just in a funk and need some cheering up. We all go through that. The great thing about being small is you can do what you want and deal with who you want. I know some guys with operations 10 times the size of mine that are just spinning their equipment and turning money over, at the end of the season they pay themselves less than I pay myself. Get up and go to work it's snowing...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;1871458 said:


> Get out of The People's Republic of New Jersey.


I would but I'd have to hire a divorce lawyer to do so. Know any good ones ?




kimber750;1871458 said:


> PS Where you been hiding?


Mom got sick

I took care of her

Mom died

Family sued me for what I did not do, for what she did not actually posess

Acquitted by courts while accumulating $15k in debt to "lawyers" just to defend myself.

Lots of other goodies which made my life as difficult as possible over the last 2 years

How about you?



rjigto4oje;1871467 said:


> What about working for someone else so you can recoup some of the money you put out be a sub Making a little bit may help good luck


They want me to have my own insurance.

I'd make less per hour working for them, than I would working for my existing customers.

In all honesty, I can't see myself ever working for anyone else ever again. I think they'll put me in the box with my hands on my tool pouch...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1871593 said:


> This business has become hard for a lot of small contractors. .....My GL doesn't go down because I'm doing less, it's based off last years numbers and it is significantly higher than your bill,


Amen Brother.... I'm sure next year the standalone GL policy will match or beat your rate.. 



Mr.Markus;1871593 said:


> I like to work.


Nothing else makes me as happy as doing something productive



Mr.Markus;1871593 said:


> I am hoping you're just in a funk and need some cheering up. We all go through that. The great thing about being small is you can do what you want and deal with who you want. I know some guys with operations 10 times the size of mine that are just spinning their equipment and turning money over, at the end of the season they pay themselves less than I pay myself.
> 
> Get up and go to work it's snowing...


Not here.. not yet. Maybe soon.

Nothing more satisfying than being your own boss. Me? Going on 12 years now, and I wouldn't trade it for anything..... well, maybe being a huge mega lottery winner Thumbs Upor successful well known porn star... 

That might be fun too


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

This thread pisses me off for no other reason than I'm sick and tired of seeing the small guy lose. It happens every year to someone and sooner or later I'm sure it'll be my turn but as far as I can tell you've always been a pretty decent guy and straight forward about everything. I sincerely hope there are brighter days ahead for you sir


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

peteo1;1871604 said:


> This thread pisses me off ....... as far as I can tell you've always been a pretty decent guy and straight forward about everything. I sincerely hope there are brighter days ahead for you sir


Thanks:waving:

Shouldn't get so pissed in the morning. Not at least before your first coffee...or beer ???

I look at it this way.... If I can't make money by doing what I love to do, than at minimum, I can make other people's lives a bit easier by doing something completely unexpected, and helpful for them.

Either way, I win.....Thumbs Up


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1871600 said:


> I would but I'd have to hire a divorce lawyer to do so. Know any good ones ?
> 
> Mom got sick
> 
> ...


No I don't know any divorce lawyers, but my brother should. 

Sorry to hear about your mom.  And I understand what you had to go through with family. Nothing like death to turn everyone into butthats.

I am doing pretty good. Wifey still yells at me, so I know she still cares.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;1871648 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom.  And I understand what you had to go through with family. Nothing like death to turn everyone into butthats.
> 
> I am doing pretty good. Wifey still yells at me, so I know she still cares.


Thanks. I was able to provide her the respectful passing that she deserved. If I didn't get involved, she would have passed away in NC in some unnamed state facility by herself, with no one around. We were able to let the past go before she left, so I'm thankful for what I did, regardless of the aftermath that I faced, or turmoil I experienced. Some families go NUTS (like mine) after the patriarch or matriarch passes. Truly a shame, but happens more than not. Another one of life's learning experiences, I guess.

My wife yells at me all the time. I had no idea this was an indicator of how much. WOW.... I never knew I was so loved...


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Dogplow, FWIW, our minimum premium is significantly lower than $6K for our snow GL program. 
Ben/Insurance
[email protected]


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

Why not shop insurance companies?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ben/Insurance;1871925 said:


> Dogplow, FWIW, our minimum premium is significantly lower than $6K for our snow GL program.
> Ben/Insurance
> [email protected]


I sent you an email on 9/28, but received no response. Didn't think you were still providing these polices. Since I haven't been on this website for a while, I hadn't yet noticed your presence here. I'll resend it today.



McG_Landscaping;1871927 said:


> Why not shop insurance companies?


I did

Everything from $5k to $20k for one truck with a plow. Crazy numbers.

A few moments ago, after I got back to my office from doing a few estimates, I received an email from another company which gave me a $3825 quote for a 6 month policy. Better, but still a lot of seat time with no real income.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry to here about your Mom. 
Sub for your local town or state . You dont need GL for state and town roads. They cant sue the town or state .At least you can"t in my state. We just need a truck policy . I only need GL for my siding business,


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

don't feel bad. we are a med. sized company in ct. our snow plow GL went from 7K six years ago to 15k last year to 28k this year. I just want to sell everything and say F-it all!!! We have been shopping since August and this is the best we can find. And it is %100 payable on date of start of insurance so will have to take a loan out just for that. 'Once you add summer insurance, truck, workers comp it is over 1K per week, whole thing makes me sick


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Dog!!! Crap I can't believe I missed this thread last night, I got opinions, you got my email or atleast did, email or pm me your phone # so we can chat. I REALLY hope you can stay plowing since you enjoy it & we all should do what we enjoy if we can. Take care bud & hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1872493 said:


> Dog!!! Crap I can't believe I missed this thread last night, I got opinions, you got my email or atleast did, email or pm me your phone # so we can chat. I REALLY hope you can stay plowing since you enjoy it & we all should do what we enjoy if we can. Take care bud & hope to hear from you soon!!


YOU OKAY ?

Hope I didn't startle you, big guy. Don't want to get into any trouble with customs, you know.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

The injustice of it guy wants to work and the insurance industry screwing him under, that sucks road apples. It sounds like they are not agents working on your behalf to find a policy at a price point that works for you. I don't know if this would work but I have seen people post on here that work in the insurance industry do they have to be from New Jersey or could you get insurance out of state? I don't know how your laws work, good luck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1871446 said:


> T
> 
> Flame away.....


So what other fields of work are you in ?


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Try Merchants Insurance


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I will echo the sympathies on loss of your Mother and the BS you went through as well as the Insurance BS. As far as the charity side, check out this site...

http://projectevergreen.org/programs/scft/?page=scft


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Antlerart06;1872697 said:


> So what other fields of work are you in ?


I'm a HIC.... Home Improvements Contractor. I mostly specialize in doors, but I do other work for existing customers if asked.



Chineau;1872619 said:


> The injustice of it ..... do they have to be from New Jersey or could you get insurance out of state? I don't know how your laws work, good luck.


I believe other states can provide it, but so far, most of them say.. Where do you live ??? ".... When I reply, they usually chuckle under their breath, and say how sorry they are...

Thank you.



k1768;1872793 said:


> I will echo the sympathies on loss of your Mother and the BS you went through as well as the Insurance BS. As far as the charity side, check out this site...
> 
> http://projectevergreen.org/programs/scft/?page=scft


Thank you. Families can be "challenging" to say the least. It's mostly over now, other than the administration issues to contend with. You don't realize how messed up people are until someone passes, and you experience the greed of other peoples possessions.

Thanks for that link I'll check it out. Since I lost a few larger sized clients already, I'll have some free time even if I found an insurer today that wasn't in the biz of screwing us.

I have one more quote coming in either today or tomorrow. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Crazy (Oct 29, 2014)

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

I think what you want to do is a very bad idea. If you go out and plow WITH insurance and someone puts in a slip and fall suit, at least you'll be covered. I'm no lawyer, but I would think that by accepting the responsibility of clearing snow for someone, even for free, you still would be responsible in the event of a slip and fall. Talk to an attorney before you do that. 
Just my 2 cents............


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Bill Grey;1874310 said:


> I think what you want to do is a very bad idea. If you go out and plow WITH insurance and someone puts in a slip and fall suit, at least you'll be covered. I'm no lawyer, but I would think that by accepting the responsibility of clearing snow for someone, even for free, you still would be responsible in the event of a slip and fall. Talk to an attorney before you do that.
> Just my 2 cents............


I agree with you in a basic form, but I guess it would depend on the courts and the person. If the person you're doing something good for, say was from someplace on the East Coast where folks are known to be ..... Well, you get the picture... Then yes... it's possible to still lose everything, but less likely, as you're not technically being "compensated". There are laws that are in effect in this country that are strictly based upon the premise that the person doing the work is being paid for what they do...otherwise the law doesn't apply.

IE: EPA RRP Rules. If you're not being compensated, then the rule has no teeth. It's stipulated in the fine print of the rule, which I spent several months combing through because as a contractor in the US that works on houses older than 1978, I was required to register after taking the course.

I appreciate your thoughts, and yes, I've thought of that.

In the meantime, I've just received a quote via email. I haven't sent it back because there are a few items I'm not familiar with it in the fine print, but it's most likely a "GO" for getting a policy. It's not cheap, but then again it's HALF of what I was quoted from the company I had previously. "A" rated company $1m / $2M policy.

I just have to hook up with the broker and do the deal.

Thanks to all whom replied. I'm still going to do a few people for free, and look into the veterans option, as I have some open space in the plowing calendar, due to the few cancellations that I had because of this insurance mess.

Thanks again for those who cared enough to post.

T.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't let the insurance guys get you down. They are afraid we will be on to the fact that they are selling to us based on unreasonable fear. You are a number... there is no justice in it. Settling is cheaper than fighting the good fight. You lose either way. You lose if you settle, they lose if the court cost is too big to defend you... either case you end up dumped at your next renewal. Pay them the least amount you can...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1874366 said:


> I agree with you in a basic form, but I guess it would depend on the courts and the person. If the person you're doing something good for, say was from someplace on the East Coast where folks are known to be ..... Well, you get the picture... Then yes... it's possible to still lose everything, but less likely, as you're not technically being "compensated". There are laws that are in effect in this country that are strictly based upon the premise that the person doing the work is being paid for what they do...otherwise the law doesn't apply.
> 
> IE: EPA RRP Rules. If you're not being compensated, then the rule has no teeth. It's stipulated in the fine print of the rule, which I spent several months combing through because as a contractor in the US that works on houses older than 1978, I was required to register after taking the course.
> 
> ...


Your quotes on Insurance half the year and just for plowing 
Are you require to have 1M 2M for being a handy man.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Good to hear you found affordable insurance! Now go find all those procrstinating customers & fill your route back up!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Theres one thing worst than that situation. We were paying very high insurance costs for plowing that was through a company that handled everything for us so there were no loose ends, well when you are paying those ridiculous prices and come to find out they gave you the wrong insurance and you are basically screwed if someone fell in your lot. We just about had a heart attack when we found out we were paying as much as we were when we werent covered for bearly anything. You can't even trust the people you pay to do the job right.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Is GL really necessary??? I have been plowing MANY years. I carry the necessary coverage to meet my clients requirements (some of them were well known national bank branches), but have never found it necessary to carry GL. According to my insurace agent (who would sell it to me), and a family attorney friend, says with a well writen contract and proper vehicle liabilty insurance, GL is really not needed... Now, I am the "small guy", have no real assets, other than a average home and a small retirement account. They tell me that pretty much, any business or home owners insurance would cover a slip and fall, and again, with a well written contract, I could be defended in court and most likely win if something "Bad" were to happen and they were not covered. Snow and Ice is a way of life here, and people expect things to be slick.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Even if you have a strong contract, who is going to provide the defense to get you out of the lawsuit? That alone could cost you tens of thousands of dollars. I don't think your attorney friend will work pro bono for you. Your truck insurance only covers damage caused by your truck/plow. GL covers your exposure for that trip/fall claim after you have serviced the site. The business or homeowner will likely be indemnified by their own insurance for that trip/fall but it will unlikely extend to you. Here in NY, it would be bad advise to go without GL coverage in your business.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

As Ben stated they person will get a pay out from their insurance company and guess what there insurance company is going on a mission( sue and screw) to put that money back in their bank account, it has been my experience they don't care if it comes from your pocket or a different insurance company. No hard feelings it is just business.


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

I hate to see small Business Taken advantage of!I know it because i am one myself.Did you shop around for insurance?I had a policy for 1500 this year with an endorsement for plowing It wasn't the best but it was something.Driveways have alot less liablity then losts most of the time its on the homeowners.Just a thought.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

AFSPLOWING;1877025 said:


> .Did you shop around for insurance?


I only called 10 different brokers. Not very many, I know, but the last one turned out to be an okay place to deal with.

Unfortunately, it is what it is...

$2850 for a policy isn't great.... but at least it's not the original $6k or $20K I was quoted previously.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Antlerart06;1874997 said:


> Your quotes on Insurance half the year and just for plowing
> Are you require to have 1M 2M for being a handy man.


I'm not a handyman, but JG is. Maybe he can answer that for you...

NJ requires $500k on their contractors. I have double that plus another umbrella for another $1m. Too easy to get screwed here, and the cost difference between $500 and a mill is only a few dollars a year extra.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

On a happy note...

I'm officially insured as of today. I guess it was meant to be, after searching high and low for an "affordable" insurance policy, I finally found a company willing to provide $1m in coverage for a "not to stick it in a dark spot" cost. I'll still be in the truck for a couple events without making any money, but at least I'll be covered, insurance wise.

Anyone in NJ want a standalone policy for S&F insurance contact this guy:

Anthony Dalessio
York-Jersey Underwriters
Tinton Falls NJ

732-842-2012 x 340

[email protected]

Nice fella, to boot..


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad to hear it., good for you.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Were you able to get a policy for $2850? Guys call me all the time from Jersey and want rates. I'm not licensed in NJ. I'll send them to your guy if that's the case.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Bill Grey;1882305 said:


> Were you able to get a policy for $2850? Guys call me all the time from Jersey and want rates. I'm not licensed in NJ. I'll send them to your guy if that's the case.


Yes sir. $2850

I have no claims, one plow / one truck, no employees, mostly residentials and a few commercials (one confirmed).

Fully earned, one lump sum, no cancellations....

If you call Anthony @ York-Jersey, tell him " T. " referred you.

Again, he's a real "straight forwards, nice guy". I'm looking into moving all my policies to him.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you..........


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Chineau;1882160 said:


> Glad to hear it., good for you.


ThanksThumbs Up

Wife is happy we can continue making money this year, and that's all that really counts....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1882684 said:


> ThanksThumbs Up
> 
> Wife is happy we can continue making money this year, and that's all that really counts....


"T" it seems Karma is on your side and glad to see the sun is shining for you.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1882883 said:


> "T" it seems Karma is on your side and glad to see the sun is shining for you.Thumbs Up


The eternal optimist agrees. We'll have to keep living it to see how it all goes down...or up, if you wish...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1882684 said:


> ThanksThumbs Up
> 
> Wife is happy we can continue making money this year, and that's all that really counts....


Happy wife, happy life. On a side note have you ever sat down and totalled up all the monies you put out for insurances? Oh the joy of self employment/small business.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Chineau;1884385 said:


> . On a side note have you ever sat down and totalled up all the monies you put out for insurances?


Yes, With snow plowing GL added, I'm just under $10k for this year. Worst thing is, the only time I've ever had any payouts is when I've tapped another vehicle in traffic, or a parking lot. Other than that, nothing ever gone out (no claims)....except checks for the insurance, that is.

Yeah.... its fun, fun, fun 

But I'd never have it any other way again.Thumbs Up


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

What did York jersey quote you?I have one of my policy's with them.Last year it was 1700 for 1 truck for a 1m policy


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

AFSPLOWING;1885740 said:


> What did York jersey quote you?I have one of my policy's with them.Last year it was 1700 for 1 truck for a 1m policy


Post #34..............


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Fwiw,
So far, this new insurance agent ive found turned out to be a real winner. He not only found me a snow GL but now he's working on all my business policies. Extremely attentive and has multiple companies to choose from.
He seems to really care...or just a very convincing salesman.

Several of you guys have called him, and i hope he's doing the same for you.

Very pleasant little insurance agency.

York-Jersey Insurance 
Anthony Dalessio
732-842-2012. X340.

[email protected]

www.york-jersey.com


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

So you get any snow yet to start using that new insurance?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a great commercial auto insurance carrier, until they dropped me a couple days ago. I found out they paid out $11,000 in 2011 for a scratch in a rear bumper of a car that was ahead of me at a stop light. 
Literally a scratch. The light turned green, everyone rolled ahead then stopped again. I took my foot off the break, rolled a little & hit the breaks and slid 3'. At best, I was going 2 MPH. No injuries, no other damage. We traded info and I told them I wanted to pay to repair their bumper, rather then file a claim. A day later the passenger of the other car called and said there was $2900 damage. I asked for a copy of the estimate and said I wanted a 2nd estimate as well. A few days later the passenger hired an attorney and sued my insurance company for personal injury, the payout was $11,000.
That along with another accident a month ago, where some jack ass passed me on the right at a intersection and hit the trailer I was pulling pushing it into the side of an oncoming car then fleeing (the driver of the damaged car and I exchanged info) was enough to make me a risk.
Now I have a new carrier and will be paying $4000 a year. My GL and auto combined was only $3800 a year.
It's a sue happy world we live in, so protect yourselves and document everything.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Chineau;1872619 said:


> The injustice of it guy wants to work and the insurance industry screwing him under, that sucks road apples. It sounds like they are not agents working on your behalf to find a policy at a price point that works for you. I don't know if this would work but I have seen people post on here that work in the insurance industry do they have to be from New Jersey or could you get insurance out of state? I don't know how your laws work, good luck.


It's also about being stuck in the Northeast were they screw us LBFM's...its insane here in NYS and I believe NJ as well.  So damn expensive to live here and it is just wrong.

And then when a flood or natural disaster happens these Insurance Companies do everything to NOT pay. What the hell did you collect the money for - it is freakin ROBBERY!

Sorry about your Mom - I was made the executor and it was a nightmare with my family...not a good time at all. Condolences sir.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Bill Grey;1874310 said:


> I think what you want to do is a very bad idea. If you go out and plow WITH insurance and someone puts in a slip and fall suit, at least you'll be covered. I'm no lawyer, but I would think that by accepting the responsibility of clearing snow for someone, even for free, you still would be responsible in the event of a slip and fall. Talk to an attorney before you do that.
> Just my 2 cents............


He would not be responsible ,,, he wouldn't have a contract and wouldn't be binded in any way by a free client,,,,


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

F250/XLS;1913532 said:


> He would not be responsible ,,, he wouldn't have a contract and wouldn't be binded in any way by a free client,,,,


Even if , when plowing your drive for free and I sneeze while enjoying a Chile dog and take out the garage door that then falls on your classic car I'm not liable as you were a free client.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1913536 said:


> Even if , when plowing your drive for free and I sneeze while enjoying a Chile dog and take out the garage door that then falls on your classic car I'm not liable as you were a free client.


No worst than u taking down his garage door doing
A u turn in is drive cause your drunk and went
The wrong way ..... u need usual truck insurance 
and work it out with your client nô need to specify it was done
Plowing


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

F250/XLS;1913648 said:


> No worst than u taking down his garage door doing
> A u turn in is drive cause your drunk and went
> The wrong way ..... u need usual truck insurance
> and work it out with your client nô need to specify it was done
> Plowing


Your right both can land you in jail with a fine.
One is a gross misdemeanor and the other a felony.

Where can I get this " usual truck insurance"?

And the client doesn't have to work it out with U.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1913786 said:


> Your right both can land you in jail with a fine.
> One is a gross misdemeanor and the other a felony.
> 
> Where can I get this " usual truck insurance"?
> ...


Sorry guys but this is ridiculous. Free Client - Contracted Client - Bartered Client - Friend your scraping the driveway for. You do something, hit something, or slip and fall - and they want to sue you - they will get something PLUS your time, legal fees, and aggravation.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ and your post is not much different than what you quoted???



lying to your insurance co in a attempt to hide what happened is fraud this is a felony , nothing ridicules about it.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1913811 said:


> ^ and your post is not much different than what you quoted???
> 
> lying to your insurance co in a attempt to hide what happened is fraud this is a felony , nothing ridicules about it.


I agreed with you SnoFarmer - should have hit "reply." I'm out...good luck to all!


----------

